# Redfish at Fort Pickens 4/12/2012



## alliefox (Apr 9, 2012)

Headed out to the beach at around 3:30pm and set up my poles. Didn't catch anything for 3 hours. I was surf fishing with sandfleas, hoping to catch some pompano.

I started to pack up my stuff and reeled in one of my lines to start to head home, when I saw my other pole suddenly start to bow over. I run over and set the hook and I knew right away it was a redfish. I fought it for maybe five seconds when my only other pole still out in the water bows over too. I set the hook on that one and pulled it in first as it was heavier tackle and then when back and took my time fighting with the other pole that had lighter tackle.

Didn't get a single bite for three hours and then within a matter of 5 minutes I had two redfish on the beach. The larger one was just a hair oversized (one of those ones thats so close it breaks your heart), so I released it, but I still had a nice redfish to bring home.

It was a great fight, especially on the lighter tackle that had just 8 lb test line on it. By the end my adrenaline was pumping and I was psyched.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

nice reds. sucks one was oversized but they were some nice thick fish.


----------

